# Stihl MS660 Magnum



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 3, 2011)

What do you think of the Stihl MS660 Magnums?


----------



## twocylinder (Jan 3, 2011)

i love mine.


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 3, 2011)

Overpriced, outdated, heavy, anti-vibe that can hurt the hands of office worker types, must be ported to cut well, etc.  Just kidding. They are great saws. I have one and it is what most of the guys in my neck of the woods are running for a big saw.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 3, 2011)

WATCH THE VIBES. Key board jockeys really complain alot about the vibes. .


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 3, 2011)

Owning one I can say from my point of view they are over rated especially in stock form, the saws suffer from a poor exhaust system, the plugged up factory muffler.
Once properly opened up, they perform to a more acceptable level. For the majority of people on here that want one, they have do realization that in small wood up to 30" that there is NO advantage over a 440/460/372/7900 etc, other than the Tim "the toolman" Taylor advantage of saying I got the biggest, baddest chainsaw in the neighborhood. They are fuel hogs, they are heavier than most want to pack all day. They are a niche saw for the true professional. I don't claim to be one of those, just a firewood hack. The only time ours see's use is when it truly is needed in the big white oaks and black jacks that exceed 30". The rest of the time the 361/044 or 460 can handle the job. I'm to the point were I would have a good woods ported 440 or 460 that will cut with any stock 660 and prolly out perform one and not have to deal with the fat bottomed pig.

Don't get me wrong, it is a fantastic saw, extremely well built, built for the professional logger. It's not the light saber that all the owners of 290 and 310 and 390's think it is. There simply is no advantage to you get to the big wood and for the average guy they are plain overkill. Most are sold because the customer has no limit on the pocket book or has an extreme case of cad and just wants the biggest and baddest, it's not about need but the want.

Although you won't get anyone on here to admit it, I'll bet you there have been several that have bought them that have been disappointed.

Most people would be so much better off buying a 441 or 460/372/7900 as they will do just about anything that the average guy needs to be doing.

I'll bet my new 460 will see ten times the use that my 660 does.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Although you won't get anyone on here to admit it, I'll bet you there have been several that have bought them that have been disappointed.


 
99% of all stock saws are disappointing Yes, the 660 is one of them. I agree with you, that I'd rather have a ported 460 than a stock 660.


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replys! I heard a rumor that you can buy a new stihl ms660 new with no bar for $870.00. is this true?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 3, 2011)

thear a great saw but run 1100.00:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW! thats a nice saw! I had an 066 which i bought off ebay but when i got it it was all re painted and the plastic was repaired with screw on metal patches. so i got the parts list to see how much it would cost to get it repaired and would cost $1,125 to repair it so instead of doing that i thought it would be better to get a new one.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well i love the 660s. i agree they definately need a muffmod. I cut Hardwoods almost exclusively and my 046 and my buddys 460 will not hang with my 660 in 28'' knotty maple. if your stock 460 can run with your stock 660 in 30'' wood your 660 must be tired or mine is a real runner.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 3, 2011)

Go ahead and put me into the "impressed" class. :hmm3grin2orange:

Mine does have a muffler mod though, but it's easy enough to do that. I liked it alot stock too. You can't beat one when all you do all day is drop 25"+ trees. I can knock down plenty of big trees in short time with mine. I can keep two skidsteers busy pushing them into piles. :biggrinbounce2:

If you need one, you just need it, ya know. If you don't need it then look for something that you do need. A 460 will do alot of what a 660 can do unless you're in alot of big felling and bucking. A 660 is heavier. Now if you just want one, and can afford it, by all means go grab one. If you find find one at the price you claim, buy one and three more to compliment it.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jan 3, 2011)

Love my MS660!

If your cutting wood under 30" then the 440, 441 or 460 would be a very good choice. 660 is great for big oaks and pine...cuts through pine like balsa wood :biggrinbounce2:

36" bar, full skip chain


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replys! Ya i got a 460 now that came from the timbersports in germany and has a special carb kit and has been german tooned. i like it but would like something bigger like the 660 i used one and the torque was incredible well i thought haha but dont get me wrong the 460 has good torque too, but i just need a bigger saw. right now have a basket case 066 too.


----------



## saxman (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree in general with the comments made so far. I have a 660, an 056 MagII and a 441, where the 660 really shines is in big wood. As others have said in medium sized stuff the 441 will do as well. My 660 has the dual port muffler and I upgraded the oiler pump and it wears a 36" bar. When you start bucking a 40" oak is when the 660 power really puts on a show. You have a big smile on your face and say "lets rock"! LOL:rockn:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 3, 2011)

for big wood i used this


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got one right now. It is a lot stronger than the 2171 in big wood. In smaller wood the 2171 hangs right with it. Both of these saws have been worked on a little bit also.


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 3, 2011)

Love mine. Bought an 066 years ago that was pretty beat, but was of the golden age of 7.7 horsepower stock, had great compression and ran like a champ. I was a little disappointed when I bought my 660 compared to my old 066, but once I got a pretty decent port job done on it, gutted and triple ported the muffler and threw on a max-flow, I started liking it better. I love the sound of a 66, as long as it isn't a 660 with a stock muffler, and I especially love the sound of a ported 660. Makes my pants fit weird.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 3, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


>


 
Thanks tomtrees... Now I have this "CAD" thing... But at that price, I'll have to stick with the 372... Nice saw...


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 3, 2011)

Ya i run as of now a 36" on my 460 and it has a little bit of trouble and does not go through the wood as fast as i would like it too and it bogs a little.

Thanks,
Chris :chainsawguy:


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 3, 2011)

Have only ran a 660 here and there. 
Never put one in wood all day long, felling or otherwise.

The one I have now is a "dog." Just sits around in the "porch."


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2011)

I think a 32" is about the limit for a 460 in hardwood. I don't have a bar in between 32" and 42". I don't think I'll run the 42" very much at all. Just for a few logs bucking and it will be took off and put a 32" back on it.


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 3, 2011)

PA Plumber said:


> Have only ran a 660 here and there.
> Never put one in wood all day long, felling or otherwise.
> 
> The one I have now is a "dog." Just sits around in the "porch."


 
Nice saw! Ill buy that off your hands haha! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 3, 2011)

Stihl660magnum said:


> Ya i run as of now a 36" on my 460 and it has a little bit of trouble and does not go through the wood as fast as i would like it too and it bogs a little.
> 
> a 36" bar is way to big for and ms460 we run 28"s on my saws


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 3, 2011)

Stihl660magnum said:


> Nice saw! Ill buy that off your hands haha! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thank you. 
I just don't have the heart to sell it right now.
A friend helped me get it a few years ago.

Has a few in the box extras: Stihl branded dual port muffler cover, roller style chain catcher, and an additional extra large bar cover.


----------



## nba123 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have had 2 660s and 4 460s all with duel port muffs. the 460 is hands down a more useable saw but I think he said he had one allready. I got rid of the 460 after running a 385. To me it would do every thing a 660 would do and it feels like a smaller saw. I also have 2 395s and they see very little use but IMO r noticeibly more powerfull than a 660. I think u should run a 395xp before making any choices.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 3, 2011)

I am sick of hearing that a 460 will out cut a 660. Sorry but I dont believe it. stock for stock with nothing but opened mufflers a 660 will beat a 460 with torque if nothing else. A properly filed full comp 20'' chain on a 660 with a 8p rim will poo on a 460 with the same set up, and its because the power is being utilized, not some darn chain speed. This imo is true all the way up until the 660 is running more bar than the 460 is capable of, then it just wins by default.


----------



## nba123 (Jan 3, 2011)

I reread my post, I mean a 385 will do anything a 660 will do not a 460 but a 460 is a more usable saw especialy with a 20in bar. I would never have any reason to run a 20in bar on a 660.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jan 3, 2011)

Unless ported a 660 with stock DP will flat spank a 385... And yes I have had plenty of both.. The 385 just doesn't have as much torque for the bigger bars..


----------



## nba123 (Jan 3, 2011)

So I can learn something does flat spank mean 1 sec faster through a 30 or 40 in cut. I am just getting into saws and dont have very much experince with them and the last thing I want to do is misreprsent the 660. So I would say if you were cutting time cuts and the 660 hit a small knot and the 385 diddnt they would be pretty close. So in a full day of falling limbing and bucking does anyone think the power between the two would come into play, or would personal pref of saw feel be more the issue. The fact is they are both great saws and a 385 will do anything a 660 will do. I do not care about brands I own both, all that maters to me is what makes my day easier. Thanks James


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jan 4, 2011)

No I would say if you had a 36" bar burried in harder wood it would be more like 10- 15 seconds diff.. And you couldn't push on the 385... Now if you compared the 660 to a 395 the 395 has more power than the 660... But like your comparison the 660 handles much better than the 395 although the 395 and 385 are both really smooth. The 390xp is a little better but still not up to a 660... I know a modded 390 runs with a moded 660 but thats not what were really talking about here.. Heck his MS460 gets the job done... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 4, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Well i love the 660s. i agree they definately need a muffmod. I cut Hardwoods almost exclusively and my 046 and my buddys 460 will not hang with my 660 in 28'' knotty maple. if your stock 460 can run with your stock 660 in 30'' wood your 660 must be tired or mine is a real runner.


 
I agree. 20 and up hardwoods,and noodling the 660 gets the job done a lot faster for me. True mine probably see's less then 10% of the wood my 55 to 75 cc saws cut in my firewood business , but when I have the big work for it I would hate to be without it. Before spending $1000 or more for a log splitter I would buy a 660 or similiar. I had an earliar 066 mag that I thought had a bit more power then the 660 I got. I did put on the factory duel port and I believe it gained an significant amount back. Muffler mods is about all I care to do to my saws. I bought an ported 026 and it may put out more power but not enough more for me to prefer it over an 034. I don't know why it vibrates less then the other 026's I run along side it which I like but it starts terrorbly hard cold. I am planning on putting an stock cylinder back on it and selling the ported 1 when I get the extra time. I haven't been using the ported 026 enough to know if fuel consumption is negatively affected but when I was young I had a mototcyle ported and it seemed to drink the fuel afterward.


----------



## homelitejim (Jan 4, 2011)

View attachment 167033
View attachment 167034


Get it because you can. The 660 is lighter than the 880 and a bit cheaper


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 4, 2011)

The 385/390 are great saws but don't have the torque of the 660. In 30" and down wood the 385/390 are pretty equal to a 660. In bigger than that the 660 pulls away from them. The 660 is great if you've got 30" plus hardwood to buck and noodle. The 385/390 is alright too. It will be a good difference over the 460. A 395 from what little I run them are equal to a 660 with longer bars and some may be stronger than the 660.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2011)

Even when modded, the 660 will still have more torque than a 390, but the 390 will have a few more RPMs.


----------



## nba123 (Jan 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Even when modded, the 660 will still have more torque than a 390, but the 390 will have a few more RPMs.


 
Brad, from the looks of your vids u have ran about all of them. U dont have a vid of a 385 vs 660 in 30in plus wood do you. I only own 1 385 and it must be a runner because no 660 I have owend would beat it by 10 to 15 sec in 30in wood.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 4, 2011)

My 660 wouldn't beat the 390 by 15 seconds. Maybe 5 or less in red oak about 28". When it got to 32" bar buried it seemed like a little more. I don't have any video of it. I might get some video here in a day or 3 if the weather cooperates. I don't know if my buddy that's got my old 390 will be going or not, but I've got a 42" bar for the 660 and some wood I think will take all that bar to buck in one pass. The bottom tree has to be noodled and bucked at the same time. If it's just bucked it might roll through the fence.


----------



## Ambull (Jan 4, 2011)

Manufacturer's specs:

MS660
91.6cc, 7.0 HP, 16.5 lbs.

390XP
87.9cc, 6.5 HP, 15.7 lbs.

395XP
93.6cc, 7.1HP, 17.4 lbs.

Specs seem to agree with what everyone here is saying. MS660 stacks up really nice against the Husky stuff on paper, similar to the 395XP but almost a pound less.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2011)

nba123 said:


> Brad, from the looks of your vids u have ran about all of them. U dont have a vid of a 385 vs 660 in 30in plus wood do you. I only own 1 385 and it must be a runner because no 660 I have owend would beat it by 10 to 15 sec in 30in wood.



IIRC, the 390 and 660 are stock in the first two vids.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bjqhqjFpjTE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bjqhqjFpjTE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/edrUhufZ0m8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/edrUhufZ0m8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_2HL4d2K8g?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_2HL4d2K8g?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## deadeye308 (Jan 4, 2011)

*dolmar 7900*

not wanting to start a brand war, and i didn't want to start a thew thread just for this. But wondering how the dolmar 7900 stacks up againts these saws, I realize it's alittle less powerful then the ones mentioned. But how it rates between a 460 and 660? has any one ran one and compared them to the all of the saws mentioned above, stihl and husky?

Displacement 78.5 cm³ (4.8 cu. in) 
Power rating 4.5 kW (6.3 HP) 
Net weight 6.2 kg (13.6 lbs) 

And how how big of wood to you notice a diffrence with the 7900, from say a 440? Weighs about the same with almost 1 more hp.

Just curious, thx!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2011)

As you can see in the vids above, a modded 7900 will outcut both a stock 390 and 660.


----------



## Ambull (Jan 4, 2011)

Holy Makita!!!!!!!!!!



blsnelling said:


> IIRC, the 390 and 660 are stock in the first two vids.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bjqhqjFpjTE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bjqhqjFpjTE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


----------



## deadeye308 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry didn't watch the vids before i posted the comment, just saw the huskys were on the pic of the videos, and was going to watch them after i posted. I was reading the post this morning and the 7900 wasn't mentioned too much, guess i should of watched before i posted. MY bad. ( awesome videos!!!)


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 4, 2011)

The 7900 is almost even with a stock 390 in wood up to 30". Only when I put 32" bars on both of them in wood over the bar length did the 390 start showing a little more power. The 660 is ahead of both. In wood 24" and down all 3 are pretty much equal except in weight and fuel usage.


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replys! very helpful!


----------



## nba123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Brad do you allready have the times wrote down. If so can you post them. If not I will time them and post. Thanks James


I timed the second vid with a wrist watch I came up with the makita at 25sec, the husky at 26sec and the stihl at 27sec. In the stihls defence it was hard to judge end of cut because of wood under the cut. I dont no the dia of the wood looks about 30 in. In any case I didnt see any spanking but the blue one is very impressive. Thanks Brad for posting the vid. Brad u have any thing comparing 385vs390.


----------



## John R (Jan 4, 2011)

nba123 said:


> I mean a 385 will do anything a 660 will do




This I would have to see to believe.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 4, 2011)

Oldsawnut said:


> Unless ported a 660 with stock DP will flat spank a 385... And yes I have had plenty of both.. The 385 just doesn't have as much torque for the bigger bars..


 
I run both and agree.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 5, 2011)

The ole Dolmar can hold it's own cant it. :hmm3grin2orange:

I gotsta have me one of them babys, only in orange. 

390 is the only big Husky I have ran. Felt about Equal to me with the 660. I just like the feel of the 660 more. Never had a chance to grab a 395 or 385.


----------



## Oroles (Jan 5, 2011)

beautiful; just beautiful man.


----------



## MCW (Jan 5, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I am sick of hearing that a 460 will out cut a 660. Sorry but I dont believe it. stock for stock with nothing but opened mufflers a 660 will beat a 460 with torque if nothing else. A properly filed full comp 20'' chain on a 660 with a 8p rim will poo on a 460 with the same set up, and its because the power is being utilized, not some darn chain speed. This imo is true all the way up until the 660 is running more bar than the 460 is capable of, then it just wins by default.



Got to agree with you there young man  What people forget is that if the saws are all left to "self feed" then yes, there is nothing in it. Once torque comes into it you can lean on the saws and cut a LOT faster. I ran a video a while back of my two modded 7900's vs. my ported 390XPG vs. my stock 3120 in 22" hardwood. By many people's thinking there wouldn't be much in it. Truth is that the 3120 absolutely thumped the other saws as quite simply you could push it through the wood hard and it didn't slow down.



blsnelling said:


> IIRC, the 390 and 660 are stock in the first two vids.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bjqhqjFpjTE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bjqhqjFpjTE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


 


blsnelling said:


> As you can see in the vids above, a modded 7900 will outcut both a stock 390 and 660.



Hey them's was my saws Brad  That "A Tale Of Three Saws" was a good thread and really showed the ability of a well modded 7900/7901.


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replys! just made my decision and got a ms660 magnum for $870 with no bar.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

nba123 said:


> Brad u have any thing comparing 385vs390.


No I do not.



MCW said:


> Hey them's was my saws Brad  That "A Tale Of Three Saws" was a good thread and really showed the ability of a well modded 7900/7901.


 Thems the ones BTW, I just sent you a couple little goodies today.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 5, 2011)

Stihl660magnum said:


> Thanks for the replys! just made my decision and got a ms660 magnum for $870 with no bar.


 
That's the best deal i've heard of for a new 660. I thought $1010 was a good deal for mine with 3/4 wrap and HO oiler.


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 5, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> That's the best deal i've heard of for a new 660. I thought $1010 was a good deal for mine with 3/4 wrap and HO oiler.


 
Ya i knew this dealer for a long time and just wanted the power head no bar. but mine dosent have the 3/4 wrap handle or the high out put oiler.


----------



## homelitejim (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to AS, congrats on the new saw. Pics, Pics, Pics, just to prove that it happened. Beware of CAD it is very contagious, you may already be suffering the symptoms.


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 5, 2011)

Ya ill get pictures just as soon as i figure out how to put them on here. haha! probably by next week im getting a camera this weekend.


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 5, 2011)

Brand new stihl ms441 cruched by a falling tree. completely crushed saw it at my buddys work.


----------



## Ambull (Jan 5, 2011)

MCW said:


> What people forget is that if the saws are all left to "self feed" then yes, there is nothing in it. Once torque comes into it you can lean on the saws and cut a LOT faster. I ran a video a while back of my two modded 7900's vs. my ported 390XPG vs. my stock 3120 in 22" hardwood. By many people's thinking there wouldn't be much in it. Truth is that the 3120 absolutely thumped the other saws as quite simply you could push it through the wood hard and it didn't slow down.



If the saws were just self feeding, the Dolmar/ Makita should lose hands down, because it weighs about 3 pounds less than the other two saws. This would give it three pounds less of lean on the bar, right? I like bucking big logs with my 3120XP, as the 22 pound frame just pushes it through the log.


----------



## nba123 (Jan 5, 2011)

John R said:


> This I would have to see to believe.


 


I quess im gonna have to go buy another 660 to make a vid. Would you be satisfiyed if it was a 066 vs 385 in 30in oak. I have a 28in bar or a 36in bar that will fit both witch would you prefer. I dont think we will see any 15 sec spanking but I will make vid and try to post soon. I have never time cut them against each other but run them both alot and still choose the 385 but to each his own. Might need some help putting vid on I have never done it before.
I also should say my 385 wears a 30in bar and full comp rs chain and my 660s wore 32in same chain.



SAWS 346XP, 346XP, 372XPW, 385XP, 395XP, 395XP, 084, 880, 090, 090, 200T, 200T, 200T, AND WORE OUT 046S AND ONE 066


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 5, 2011)

nba123 said:


> I quess im gonna have to go buy another 660 to make a vid. Would you be satisfiyed if it was a 066 vs 385 in 30in oak. I have a 28in bar or a 36in bar that will fit both witch would you prefer. I dont think we will see any 15 sec spanking but I will make vid and try to post soon. I have never time cut them against each other but run them both alot and still choose the 385 but to each his own. Might need some help putting vid on I have never done it before.
> I also should say my 385 wears a 30in bar and full comp rs chain and my 660s wore 32in same chain.
> 
> SAWS 346XP, 346XP, 372XPW, 385XP, 395XP, 395XP, 084, 880, 090, 090, 200T, 200T, 200T, AND WORE OUT 046S AND ONE 066


 
Dude, if you were to go spend 1100 bucks on a saw you don't even like just to try to prove a point to a forum then I would be wondering what kind of meds you been taking. :biggrinbounce2:

Whats a few seconds either way anyways?


----------



## MCW (Jan 6, 2011)

Ambull said:


> If the saws were just self feeding, the Dolmar/ Makita should lose hands down, because it weighs about 3 pounds less than the other two saws. This would give it three pounds less of lean on the bar, right? I like bucking big logs with my 3120XP, as the 22 pound frame just pushes it through the log.



What is the rev limit on your 3120? In Australia it is 1,000rpm less than my 7900's (13,500rpm) but US saws are limited even lower at 9,800rpm.
No bigger saws won't self feed faster with the same chain specs. The 3lb is located in your hands, not as added weight or leverage on the bar. If you let any saw go it falls backwards out the log so there really isn't any significant saw weight related self feeding so to speak.
Not trying to hijack this thread with videos but here's some food for thought with my 3120 against two of my modded 7900's and a very strong modded 390XPG. Both Dolmars were running a bit rich at the time and by the time the 3120 had it's turn the chain was visibly beaten up...


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GbZ0AXVctY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GbZ0AXVctY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## wooddog 066 (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a 460 i ran great but i am a bigger guy and always wanted a 660 so i went and bought one and man no comparison i think it has a lot more grunt than the 460 but indeed heavier but still,then did a dual port muffler in it now sounds like a V8!!!!!


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replys i want to get a dp for my saw now!


----------



## Ambull (Jan 6, 2011)

MCW said:


> What is the rev limit on your 3120? In Australia it is 1,000rpm less than my 7900's (13,500rpm) but US saws are limited even lower at 9,800rpm.
> No bigger saws won't self feed faster with the same chain specs. The 3lb is located in your hands, not as added weight or leverage on the bar. If you let any saw go it falls backwards out the log so there really isn't any significant saw weight related self feeding so to speak.



I have an older 3120 with a 12000 RPM coil I think. You may be right about the weight being off the log, but the rotation of the chain holds the saw in the log as well. The saw feels much heavier at idle than it does at full throttle. OR maybe it is just me, which could very well be the case. I have never timed the saws. Without applying pressure, the 3120 will start 4 stroking in the cut with a 24" bar on it. And boy does it cut fast.

Thanks for the post. It is nice the way you questioned my post without being a "wanker" about it. Perhaps you are right, and self feeding saws will cut faster with less power head weight.


----------



## Ambull (Jan 6, 2011)

After some thought, I think I am right after all. Normally you hold the saw up with the throttle hand, which is on the back of the saw. You then can push down with the left hand on the top handle, or just let the saw self feed. The center of gravity of the power head is near the top handle. Even with no top handle pressure, the weight of the power head will push through the log. Heavier power head = more pressure.

As the length of the bar gets longer, the weight of the power head becomes more insignificant.


----------



## twocylinder (Jan 6, 2011)

i fall into the firewood category. i have a 460 and a 660 and i have a 660 because it helps hold my shelf down in my garage. i do love it, but the 460 sees the most work.


----------



## MCW (Jan 6, 2011)

Ambull said:


> I have an older 3120 with a 12000 RPM coil I think. You may be right about the weight being off the log, but the rotation of the chain holds the saw in the log as well. The saw feels much heavier at idle than it does at full throttle. OR maybe it is just me, which could very well be the case. I have never timed the saws. Without applying pressure, the 3120 will start 4 stroking in the cut with a 24" bar on it. And boy does it cut fast.
> 
> Thanks for the post. It is nice the way you questioned my post without being a "wanker" about it. Perhaps you are right, and self feeding saws will cut faster with less power head weight.



I try not to be a wanker  The 3120's certainly do cut fast.



Ambull said:


> After some thought, I think I am right after all. Normally you hold the saw up with the throttle hand, which is on the back of the saw. You then can push down with the left hand on the top handle, or just let the saw self feed. The center of gravity of the power head is near the top handle. Even with no top handle pressure, the weight of the power head will push through the log. Heavier power head = more pressure.
> 
> As the length of the bar gets longer, the weight of the power head becomes more insignificant.



Do you think 3lb makes a difference and have you compared it to your smaller saws? I've never noticed any although I rarely let saws just self feed.


----------



## Ambull (Jan 6, 2011)

MCW said:


> I try not to be a wanker  The 3120's certainly do cut fast.
> 
> Do you think 3lb makes a difference and have you compared it to your smaller saws? I've never noticed any although I rarely let saws just self feed.



You da man !!!!

I'm not sure 3lb makes a difference, but by the video it is certainly not hurting the Makita. I seem to notice a difference in my 3120, but, again, it could just be me. I don't like using the 3120 for felling, as the weight of the saw works against me. Nothing beats bucking with it.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 6, 2011)

self feeding


----------



## MCW (Jan 7, 2011)

056 kid said:


> self feeding



Well in your case kid you'd have trouble self feeding a saw because your arms are so buff and heavy and you'd have trouble holding them up


----------



## nba123 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ambull said:


> You da man !!!!
> 
> I'm not sure 3lb makes a difference, but by the video it is certainly not hurting the Makita. I seem to notice a difference in my 3120, but, again, it could just be me. I don't like using the 3120 for felling, as the weight of the saw works against me. Nothing beats bucking with it.


 
I dont like useing my 880 or 84 for falling I would rather double cut. They r just to big and clumsy. Now there are men who ran them enough in big timber to get used to that, I never made it that far. As far as the 3lb goes when runing the saw IMO its still there u just dont notice it. Kinda like a 12 guage 3 1/2 in turkey load when u are paterning your shotgun on paper they kick like a mule but put some feathers out there and u never hardly notice it went off. James


----------



## MCW (Jan 7, 2011)

The actual weight difference is more like 5 1/2lbs between a 3120XP and 395XP (excluding bar and chain). If I compare my 3120XP to my 390XP it's more like 7.2lbs.
Considering the reason you'd be running a 3120 is to pull longer bars then the actual weight difference is massive.
Anybody that says they can't notice the difference when felling between an MS880/3120XP and a 395XP/MS660 is either a steroid abuser, is trying to bignote themselves, or hasn't spend any significant time on either saw.
My saw fitness is very good, I'm 6'3" and about 260lbs, but a day on my 3120 felling trees is absolutely punishing, even with a 32" bar. I have spent over 10 hours a day on my 390XP/7900's with constant felling (saw running for at least 9 of those 10 hours) and have hardly noticed. 6 hours on the 3120 and you want to throw it away


----------



## nba123 (Jan 7, 2011)

2 hours on my 880 last sat and I was ? carying it back to the truck.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 8, 2011)

MCW said:


> Well in your case kid you'd have trouble self feeding a saw because your arms are so buff and heavy and you'd have trouble holding them up


 
they do help


----------



## MCW (Jan 8, 2011)

056 kid said:


> they do help



Never good when your bicep and tricep mass exceeds your shoulder's ability to hold them up


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replys


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2011)

MCW said:


> Never good when your bicep and tricep mass exceeds your shoulder's ability to hold them up


 
lol


----------



## teacherman (Jan 10, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Owning one I can say from my point of view they are over rated especially in stock form, the saws suffer from a poor exhaust system, the plugged up factory muffler.
> Once properly opened up, they perform to a more acceptable level. For the majority of people on here that want one, they have do realization that in small wood up to 30" that there is NO advantage over a 440/460/372/7900 etc, other than the Tim "the toolman" Taylor advantage of saying I got the biggest, baddest chainsaw in the neighborhood. They are fuel hogs, they are heavier than most want to pack all day. They are a niche saw for the true professional. I don't claim to be one of those, just a firewood hack. The only time ours see's use is when it truly is needed in the big white oaks and black jacks that exceed 30". The rest of the time the 361/044 or 460 can handle the job. I'm to the point were I would have a good woods ported 440 or 460 that will cut with any stock 660 and prolly out perform one and not have to deal with the fat bottomed pig.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it is a fantastic saw, extremely well built, built for the professional logger. It's not the light saber that all the owners of 290 and 310 and 390's think it is. There simply is no advantage to you get to the big wood and for the average guy they are plain overkill. Most are sold because the customer has no limit on the pocket book or has an extreme case of cad and just wants the biggest and baddest, it's not about need but the want.
> ...


 


blsnelling said:


> 99% of all stock saws are disappointing Yes, the 660 is one of them. I agree with you, that I'd rather have a ported 460 than a stock 660.


 


tomtrees58 said:


> thear a great saw but run 1100.00:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I think there is a bit of advantage over the 460, but not much. I bet the guts are a bit tougher, though. Mine is a joy to use with a 25" bar. I was cutting up some 18" walnut, and it was as though the saw didn't even notice the wood was there. Kept its RPM up, and basically fell through the wood as if it were cutting styrofoam®. 

That was actually a memorable woodcutting experience, as it was the only time I ever got the Subaru stuck, in a field with a foot of snow.


----------



## Stihl660magnum (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replys! 

chris


----------

